# Raising Otto fry



## zdam20 (Mar 8, 2009)

I noticed about 5-6 baby ottos in my tank today. They're about 1/8" of an inch long and very active. Is there anything I can do to improve their odds of making it? I've got a 125 planted that's only been set up about a month. I stocked it with 10 ottos and 30 Cherry red shrimp. I added 5 amano shrimp a week ago. That's all the livestock I've got in my tank. I just started to get some algea growing on the glass and maybe a little on the plants. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Considering the tank size and the small amount of inhabitants, they should be fine with what you're doing now. I'd say add a piece of cucumber or lettuce tied to a rock and see if they can made it to it without too much pushing from the shrimp (shrimp will win, but it may be worth a try to supplement their food source). you can always add 2 pieces of food in different areas of the tank and see if that's better.

Anyways, that's awesome you got them to breed! Congrats! 

Obviously they are happy with the tank and whatever you're doing. GL!


----------



## zdam20 (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks six. Gotta admit I'm siked.


----------



## ombcat (Sep 23, 2004)

www.mreed.com has little bits brine shrimp. I use this to feed my baby Tanichltys micagemma- sparkle eye white cloud, s their mouths are so tiny and so far they are doing great on this and micro worms. I have around 25 fry.
wilma


----------

